# Suche Programm: Suche nach ähnlichen Bildern

## BlackEye

Guten Morgen,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem Programm, mit dem ich meine Bildersammlung nach ähnlichen Bildern durchsuchen kann. Bis jetzt habe ich nur GQView und imgseek gefunden. Ersteres ist aber von der Bedienerfreundlichkeit her das Letzte und imgseek ist veraltet (qt3 und im portage schon maskiert). Bei digiKam habe ich auch nur eine Möglichkeit gefunden selektiv nach ähnlichen Bildern zu suchen. Also ein Bild auswählen und "Find similar" über das Image-Menü. Ich suche aber eher so eine generelle Suche nach ähnlichen Bildern. So in Richtung "Find duplicates". Kennt da noch jemand ein passendes, aktuelles Programm?

Besten Dank,

Martin

----------

## schachti

Wenn Du identische Dateien suchst, kann ich fdupes (app-misc/fdupes) empfehlen. rdfind ist bei großen Datenmengen schneller, aber leider nicht in portage.

Für die Suche nach ähnlichen Bildern nehme ich selbst mangels Alternativen auch GQView.

----------

## musv

Ich verwende gqview schon seit vielen Jahren und bin ansich davon begeistert. Wüßte nicht, was da an Bedienerfreundlichkeit schlecht sein sollte. Es macht genau das, was es soll. Du kannst mit gqview sogar 2 Dateimengen vergleichen. D.h. gqview 2x öffnen. Duplikate finden auswählen, 2. Dateimenge per Drag&Drop rüberziehen. 

Alle anderen Tools, die mir bisher untergekommen sind (Eye of Gnome, gwenview, Digikam) fand ich einfach nur schrecklich.

----------

## schachti

Einziges Manko ist, dass gqview nur einen Kern nutzt, um die Ähnlichkeitsdaten zu erstellen - auf meinem Quadcore ginge das theoretisch knapp 4 x so schnell...

----------

## schachti

media-gfx/geeqie  ist ein Fork von gqview, der scheinbar aktiv weiterentwickelt wird...

----------

## tazinblack

Sorry, 

kann Dir leider keinen Tipp geben, aber da ich sowas noch nicht ganz einordnen kann und neugierig bin:

Was verstehst Du unter "ähnlichen Bildern" und ab wann sind zwei Bilder ähnlich und ab wann nicht?

----------

## BlackEye

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> Was verstehst Du unter "ähnlichen Bildern" und ab wann sind zwei Bilder ähnlich und ab wann nicht?

 

Ähnliche Bilder sind Bilder, die fast identisches zeigen. Mal angenommen Du machst zwei Bilder von einer Blume aus fast derselben Position. Vielleicht hast Du dich bei dem zweiten Bild nur ein kleines bisschen nach links oder rechts gelehnt. Dann wäre das Resultat dass sich die beiden Bilder sehr stark ähneln. Oder Du machst zwei Bilder und eines davon ist etwas unschärfer als das zweite. Dann wären das auch ähnliche Bilder. 

Ab wann sich Bilder ähneln oder nicht, lässt sich dann bei der Suche nach solchen Bildern über einen Schwellwert einstellen.

----------

## musv

Danke für den Tipp mit Geeqie. Gqview schmiert irgendwie ab, wenn man in Dolphin ein Bild anklickt. Das geht mit Geeqie immerhin. Was mir noch fehlt, ist das  Drehen von Bildern. In gqview hatte ich dazu bei Befehle (Bearbeiten in) was mit imagemagick eingerichtet. Dafür hab ich in Geeqie noch keine Einstellmöglichkeit gefunden.

----------

## tazinblack

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   Was verstehst Du unter "ähnlichen Bildern" und ab wann sind zwei Bilder ähnlich und ab wann nicht? 
> 
> Ähnliche Bilder sind Bilder, die fast identisches zeigen. Mal angenommen Du machst zwei Bilder von einer Blume aus fast derselben Position. Vielleicht hast Du dich bei dem zweiten Bild nur ein kleines bisschen nach links oder rechts gelehnt. Dann wäre das Resultat dass sich die beiden Bilder sehr stark ähneln. Oder Du machst zwei Bilder und eines davon ist etwas unschärfer als das zweite. Dann wären das auch ähnliche Bilder. 
> 
> Ab wann sich Bilder ähneln oder nicht, lässt sich dann bei der Suche nach solchen Bildern über einen Schwellwert einstellen.

 

Aha, also vergleicht man quasi Pixel für Pixel und wenn der Farbunterschied unterhalb eines definierten Wertes liegt, werden sie als gleich angesehen.

Und wenn dann die Anzahl der unterschiedlichen Pixel kleiner X Prozent ist, sind die Bilder ähnlich.

Ich glaub ich habs verstanden.

Danke für die Aufklärung!

----------

## schachti

Nicht ganz - das könnte man zum Beispiel nicht anwenden, wenn die Bilder eine unterschiedliche Auflösung verwenden. Es wird für jedes Bild eine Art "Fingerabdruck" berechnet, in die Charakteristika des Bildes eingehen (ich weiß nicht, wie gqview das konkret macht - ganz allgemein können das Informationen über Helligkeits- und Farbverteilung etc. sein). Anschließend wird verglichen, wie stark sich die Fingerabdrücke von zwei Bildern unterscheiden.

----------

